# AMD64 X2 is way too cool!

## zeonglow

I noticed this flash up during boot, and I salvaged it from dmesg for you:

```

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (-127 C)

```

As I'm only using the CPU fan which came with it, no liquid N involved, Its safe to say that something is wrong, although I did compile in Thermal Zone into the kernel.

 I have noticed that my computer locks up (only reset button can save it) when I use Skype and compile stuff at the same time, but I don't think the two issues are related.  If anyone could shed some light on this I would appreciate it.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi!

I would think you miss some ACPI things in your kernel...

Do you have that file?: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature and is it set to -127?

----------

## zeonglow

Yes its there

```

cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

temperature:             -127 C

```

----------

## Phk

You have a PhaseChange but u don't want to tell us  :Razz: 

heh, kiddin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zeonglow

like this u mean http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=106518

Yep,  it helps cut down on that pesky fan noise.  (!)

----------

## Phk

I have Watercooling. It's not THAT expensive, and its very very quiet  :Very Happy:  And stable!

But, was that -170 a bug, or have you really got a prommy?  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

----------

